# Rapido RailCrew Uncoupler and Switch Machine



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Anyone see the Rapido RailCrew Uncoupler or Switch Machine in person yet?

http://www.rapidotrains.com/railcrew.html

Supposedly they have started to ship from Rapido to dealers, but I haven't seen anyone that has them stocked yet.

*On-Off Remote Uncoupler*
I like the idea of the Uncoupler, with the LED that illuminates the couplers when on and you are in the proper position. You only turn it on when you need to uncouple, so it isn't always on.
Price looks to be about $15-$20 depending on how many you buy (Single, 6, and 12 packs).

*Switch Machine with Operating Switch Stand*
The Switch Machine also looks nice, with the separate switch stand and rotating targets. Seems to be a rotating snap like mechanism.
Price looks to be about $16-$22 for the Switch Machine depending on how many you buy (Single, 6, and 12 packs).
The Switch Stand looks to be about $4.50-$6.00 depending on how many you buy (Single and 12 packs).


I also like that both have fairly small profiles, and both should work on the hollow core shelf layout I have been designing. Tortoise's will be to big for me to hide in (3/4" empty space under 1/2" Benchtop, so I was going to go with micro servo's, but I may opt for this now instead. I am going to order a sample of each, as soon as someone actually has them in stock.

John


----------



## tele (Jun 26, 2014)

I did see them at a recent train show. They looked nice, seemed that they would be easy to install and worked as they should when demoed.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would think it's easier to uncouple using the rix tool than to try to position your couplers at an exact location, especially if you have momentum and various places to spot cars.


----------



## monsterram1500 (Oct 13, 2015)

I use neodymium magnets and i love them. Easy to install, extremely cheap. I got 100 magnets for 20 dollars. I have them all over my layout. I have read that they have no effect on dcc. Why run more wires and waste time with providing another power source.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The main reason to use a controllable uncoupler like this
is to be able to install it where you want to uncouple cars
in a mainline or other thru track. You can't use the under
track magnets in those places since they would uncouple
any train running through.

Kadee does have the undertable electromagnet for this
purpose also.

Don


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, I have used Kadee magnet uncouplers before. But like DonR said, I want controllability.

The layout I am working on is tight on space and will be hard to reach, and there are places that an uncoupler would be handy, but I do not want them on all the time.

The nice thing about the RailCrew Uncoupler, is it has a Blue LED that shines up and illuminates the trip pins and couplers when it is turned on, which makes it easy to see when you are in the correct position to uncouple:










The LED is only on when the uncoupler is active.

They both seem to be nice products, from those few that have actually seen them in the wild.

Dealers should hopefully be getting them from Rapido any day now.

John


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I sure like the LED uncoupler locator. I have track side poles to
locate the under track magnets but if you look at an angle it's
difficult to spot the couplers over them. The LED would clearly
say HERE I AM.

Don


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like there is going to be a delay in these:



> We sent our early production samples out to club layouts and stores, and they came back with a lot of recommended corrections. To make these fixes, we need to delay the release unfortunately. The uncouplers should start shipping in January and the switch machines will start shipping in early spring - they need to be completely redone. We would rather deliver perfect products than ship out flawed products just so we can meet our original announced delivery dates.﻿


So at least it sounds like they are trying to do the right thing and fix issues, but they haven't communicated this to people on their website, etc. very well yet.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

The RailCrew Switch Machines continue to be delayed, for those interested and following along.

Now looks like they will not be available until the first half of 2017. But it sounds like they are listening to input from end users, and putting a lot of time and effort into making a good product, and not releasing it until it is ready.



> *RailCrew Update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is my review of the uncouplers.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=1086193&postcount=263

Magic


----------

